
Two satellites will narrowly avoid colliding at 32,800 MPH on Wednesday - molecule
https://www.livescience.com/satellite-near-collision-miss-over-pittsburgh.html
======
drallison
I wish articles like this were more clearly written. What we know is that
there are two satellites that will get with a few meters of each other. The
32,800 MPH number is not relevant as both satellites will be traveling at that
speed, give or take a little; the relative velocity of one satellite with
respect to the other is likely to be fairly small.

~~~
wmf
Just go to the source. "...relative velocity of 14.7 km/s..."
[https://twitter.com/LeoLabs_Space/status/1221908248305061889](https://twitter.com/LeoLabs_Space/status/1221908248305061889)

